# Rooftop Area of Refuge



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 8, 2017)

Reference 2012 or 2015 IBC, 2A or High Rise Timber, R-1

Question would the occupiable roof of a sprinklered building qualify as an area of refuge?

Example:
Two (2) means of egress from the tallest roof of 3 levels; a proposed enclosed stairs (and elevator) provides one (1) exit/entrance to the roof. However the 2nd means of egress is a set of exterior stairs to the adjacent lower roof, then travel across to the next set of stairs to the lowest roof to reach the other exit/entrance enclosed stairs.


----------



## steveray (Sep 8, 2017)

I would say no, as I think it "always" has to be rated or separated....but I would have to look. Sounds like you have one but do you need 2? New building?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2017)

I do not think so either

1007.6.2 Separation.
Each area of refuge shall be separated from the remainder of the story by a smoke barrier complying with Section 709 or a horizontal exit complying with Section 1025. Each area of refuge shall be designed to minimize the intrusion of smoke.

Might qualify for
1007.7 Exterior area for assisted rescue.
Exterior areas for assisted rescue shall be accessed by an accessible route from the area served. Exterior areas for assisted rescue shall be permitted in accordance with Section 1007.7.1 or 1007.7.2.


----------



## steveray (Sep 8, 2017)

But usually the EAAR needs to be fire separated as well....1hr me thinks

Although technically it says walls not roofs.....

1007.7.4 Separation. Exterior walls separating the exterior
area of assisted rescue from the interior of the building shall
have a minimum fire-resistance rating of 1 hour, rated for
exposure to fire from the inside.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 8, 2017)

steveray said:


> . . . Although technically it says walls not roofs.....1007.7.4 Separation.



In reference to _area of refuge_ construction type for open garages have the equivalent floor and roof separation, however in your opinion is this applicable for_ area of assisted rescue_?

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## steveray (Sep 8, 2017)

AOR separation is 1007.6.2, EAAR is 1007.7.4....I am sure they just did not account for this situation where the separation should be horizontal, but the code does say walls, not floors...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 8, 2017)

I know this is it's a mixed of interior and exterior stair provisions, but I think this meets the intent.

The following sections could apply to exterior stairs from one level (story) with the provisions of 1026.

*STAIRWAY.* One or more flights of stairs, either exterior or interior, with the necessary landings and platforms connecting
them, to form a continuous and uninterrupted passage from one level to another.

*1007.3 Stairways.* In order to be considered part of an accessible
means of egress, a stairway between stories shall have a
clear width of 48 inches minimum between handrails
and shall either incorporate an area of refuge within an
enlarged floor-level landing or shall be accessed from either
an area of refuge complying with Section 1007.6 or a horizontal
exit. Exit access stairways that connect levels in the
same story are not permitted as part of an accessible means of
egress.
*Exceptions:*
1. The clear width of 48 inches between
handrails is not required in buildings equipped
throughout with an automatic sprinkler system
installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or
903.3.1.2.
2. Areas of refuge are not required at stairways in
buildings equipped throughout by an automatic
sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section
903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.
3. The clear width of 48 inches between
handrails is not required for stairways accessed
from a horizontal exit.
4. Areas of refuge are not required at stairways serving
open parking garages.
5. Areas of refuge are not required for smoke protected
seating areas complying with Section 1028.6.2.
6. The areas of refuge are not required in Group R-2
occupancies.

Again I appreciate the feedback to further clarify. It's Friday and about time too.


----------

